# Successful IUI even if you can't have sex afterwards??



## Pickle19 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new to this thread so apologies if this isn't the right spot to post, but I'm getting really anxious!

We've been TTC for 4 years now, I'm fine but DH has severe male facter of 0% motility (unexplained). We've had 3 rounds of IVF with ICSI, one of which I got pregnant on but then miscarried . With advice from our clinic we're now doing IUI with donor sperm.

I had 2 great eggs they said, and had the insemination yesterday afternoon - although they only said to lie down for 5 mins then I had to rush back to work which was a 20min fast walk, so I think I'm stuffed on the lie for 15mins rule!

Anyway, my real worry is the clinic said to have sex today to help the egg get to the sperm (I didn't really undertsand that bit). But we tried this morning but the pressure was too much for poor DH and he couldn't...sorry but TMI coming up...I did manage to have an orgasm though. Now he's out for the rest of the day and not back till late tonight. I guess I need to know have we ruined our chances by not having sex afterwards? how important is it? does an orgasm help or is it the sperm ejaculation that helps (even though ours don't swim at all)?

If anyone can reassure me, I'd be soo grateful!

Thanks x


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Pickle,

Hmm, i'm sure somebody will be along soon to answer in full but as far as i know it's the ejaculation that is more help after the IUI as this increases the number of sperm in the cervix. I was advised to have sex on the night after insemination and the next morning.

Not too sure on the orgasm side of things but i think this is supposed to be avoided due to muscle contractions or something like that but i wouldn't worry. someone will be along soon to help with your query in more detail.

Donna
xxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i think it is just so there are as many sperm in there as possible but bear in mind that your donor sample will have been screened and washed and the best ones put inside of you.  as you are using donor i'm surprised they told you to have sex afterwards, but i think its a case of it can't hurt and there is always a small chance that one of any sperm released could meet the egg.  don't get anxious about it, the sperm with the best chance are already in there, so try and relax if you can.
i couldn't manage sex after the insemination, i was in too much pain!


----------



## Pickle19 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks ladies. I called by clinic yesterday in the end and they said they encourage you to have sex as some people claim introducing a new batch of sperm makes the original batch more aggressive for the egg! Plus having more sperm increases the chances.

They also said orgasms are fine, the contractions won't bother the utuerus as it's already being pushed and pulled by your other organs and bowel contractions (charming!). 

So much relieved now, thanks for your reassurance!
x


----------

